

Music label+Distribution keep 87% of what music artist sell - morganwilde
http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/record-label-artist-vs-unsigned-artist-577x447.png

======
morganwilde
This chart reminded me when PG spoke about "Killing Hollywood", at the time it
seemed a bit harsh, but when you look closely - Hollywood and the music
industry is mainly a bunch of loan sharks "servicing" artists.

